# Dual tax problem. Do I have to file US Tax in 2013?



## ronaldthy (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I am US Citizen. I resident in Hong Kong for work since last year May 2012. Hong Kong government is requiring me to pay HK tax. Do I have to file US tax for 2013 at the same time? 

I am planning to get marry with a non US resident/citizen in July, 2013. Do I have to state anything while I am filing the tax form? What should I do after I get marry? How can I update my profile / status in US goverment.

In my situation, Is there any exception while filing US Tax 2013.

Please help! Many thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You always have to file a US tax return (if you are making more than the threshold level for your filing status), no matter where you are in the world.

Living overseas, you are eligible for the foreign earned income exclusion - which will exclude the first $92K or so of your salary income from US taxes. You should download Publication 54 for details and general information on filing from overseas: http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p54.pdf The good news is that tax returns filed from overseas aren't due until June 15th, rather than April 15th so you get a bit of extra time.

Next year, when you file your taxes for 2013, you'll change your filing status to "married filing separately" (because your filing status is determined by your situation on December 31st of the tax year). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Or you have the option (with your wife) to file jointly in 2014 (starting with tax year 2013) if you make a one-time election. There are pros and cons with every filing status, and you simply have to pick the one that works best for your household and its circumstances.


----------



## Phil Hogan (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't forget to file your FBARs and/or form 8938 if applicable.

Often missed....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do note, however, that the filing thresholds for form 8938 are considerably higher for those US taxpayers resident overseas than for those living in the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

